# 5. SPS-Forums Regionalstammtisch NRW



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo SPSler

Ich möchte den 5. NRW-Stammtisch ins Leben rufen.

Termin ist der 28.9.2012 ab 19 :00 Uhr und nach dem Motto : "Never change a good Kneipe" wieder im Runkelkrug.


Teilnehmerliste

1b - Tommi
1a - RN
3 - 
4 - dalbi (denk dran : hier wird HOCHDEUTSCH gesprochen)
5 - Larry Laffer
6 - marlob
7 - 
8 - hapr (auch bei den Pyramiden gibt es Internet)
9 - voxe



noch unsicher

1 - waldy (nur wenn Markus da ist  )


Ansonsten gilt das gleiche wie im Vorjahr : (geklaut bei RN)



> Natürlich findet auch im diesem Jahr wieder der NRW-Stammtisch statt,
> ich möchte dazu alle User Herzlich einladen, für User aus OWL ist die
> Teilnahme Pflicht :wink:. Die Lokalität bleibt Traditionell der Runkelkrug bei
> Bielefeld. User aus nicht NRW sind willkommen, keine Angst wenn es
> ...




Anmerkung : Habe grade eine Info vom Runkelkrugwirt bekommen : Zeitgleich mit uns feiert eine, vielen von uns bekannte Firma bzw. eine Zweigstelle , ihr Betriebsfest   .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2012)

Warum habe ich nicht die Startnummer 1 ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum habe ich nicht die Startnummer 1 ?



Hast du dich schon angemeldet ???? Tommi hat... gestern Abend schon


----------



## Tommi (25 Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich, weil ich besser aussehe... 


@Axel: sag nicht, das sind die, wo wir auf der Alm beim TIA-Workshop waren...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juli 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste
> 
> 1a - Tommi
> 1b - RN
> 2 - Lipperlandstern



So besser ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juli 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil ich besser aussehe...
> 
> 
> @Axel: sag nicht, das sind die, wo wir auf der Alm beim TIA-Workshop waren...



Ähm dazu sag ich mal nichts, du bist doch mit deiner Frisur in den 60er stehen geblieben.


----------



## Tommi (25 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm dazu sag ich mal nichts, du bist doch mit deiner Frisur in den 60er stehen geblieben.



Helmut, also da liegst Du voll daneben...


----------



## waldy (26 Juli 2012)

moin moin,
ich weiss noch nicht , ob ich vorbein kommen kann, aber von letzte mal das Essen war sehr lecker 

Es wäre sehr Super gewesen, wenn Markus Personlich könnte auch vorbei kommen.
Dann wir würden ganze Abend mit ihm uns unterhalten 

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/1356-dalbi Odrnung muß sein



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 3 - dalb*y* (denk dran : hier wird HOCHDEUTSCH gesprochen)





nach der unter sehr starken Alkoholeinflußstehende Spammorgie von Waldy heute nacht,
stelle ich auf der A2 umleitungsschilder nach Sibirien auf. Ich hoffe da gibt es noch kein Internetanschluß...



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> noch unsicher
> 
> 1 - waldy (nur wenn Markus da ist  )


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juli 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Zeitgleich mit uns feiert eine, vielen von uns bekannte Firma bzw. eine Zweigstelle , ihr Betriebsfest   .....



Hallo Axel,
soll das eine Art Warnung sein ...? 
... oder eine Aufforderung, sich Nahkampftechnisch entsprechend auszurüsten  und zu trainieren ...? 

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich auch erstmal meine Anwesenheit androhen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Axel,

melde mich hiermit auch an.

gruss
Markus


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2012)

kann das mal jemand oben festpinnen. Danke


----------



## jabba (31 Juli 2012)

Diesmal habe ich erst das Hotel gebucht, und nun sage ich zu.
Will nicht nochmal in der Lautsprecherbox schlafen , wie letztes mal


----------



## Tommi (6 August 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> kann das mal jemand oben festpinnen. Danke



ich pinne es mal oben an, aber es wird so wieder runterrutschen...

da muss jemand mit stärkeren Pins her


----------



## hapr (9 August 2012)

Hallo,

nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub kann ich mich auch für das Forumstreffen anmelden. Freue mich schon auf das Treffen.

Harald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2012)

hapr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub kann ich mich auch für das Forumstreffen anmelden. Freue mich schon auf das Treffen.
> 
> Harald.



Das ist gut Harald 
Der Axel ist bei den Pyramiden und wird 
dich nächste Woche eintragen. 

Gruß RN


----------



## hapr (9 August 2012)

> Der Axel ist bei den Pyramiden und wird
> dich nächste Woche eintragen.



IBN ?
Sorry Could Not Resist ;-)
Harald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2012)

hapr schrieb:


> IBN ?
> Sorry Could Not Resist ;-)
> Harald.



Tauchen, er sucht Perlen, um seiner 
viel besseren Hälfte, eine schöne Kette
zu verehren.


----------



## Tommi (9 August 2012)

hapr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub kann ich mich auch für das Forumstreffen anmelden. Freue mich schon auf das Treffen.
> 
> Harald.



Harald, schön daß Du kommst!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2012)

mal wieder nach oben mit dem Thema...


----------



## Voxe (21 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

um dem Tommi zu helfen, das Thema nach oben zu holen, melde ich mal meine Anwesenheit an.

Ein bisschen wackelt es noch, weil eine IB in der Zeit ansteht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, das diese dann durch ist.

Gruß, Voxe

PS: RN, es ist die IB mit den kleinen Servos, wenn du dich erinnerst.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 September 2012)

*schieb*******


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2012)

nochmal ***** Schiiieeeb 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (19 September 2012)

Ich kann leider aus terminlichen Gründen nicht kommen :sm15:-
Ich hoffe ihr trinkt für mich einen mit :sm22:.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2012)

Ich hab einen Tisch reserviert. Auch an die berühmte Schnitzelplatte wurde gedacht ...... NUR ... kann ich auch leider nicht kommen. Eine grössere IB hat sich um eine Woche nach vorne verschoben. Leider !!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2012)

Ich seh schon kommen, ich werde die Schnitzelplatte mit LL und Tommi alleine essen, dabei bin ich auf Diät :sc1:


----------



## hapr (19 September 2012)

Naja, wenn Ihr drei mir auch noch ein Schnitzel lasst ;-)
Am nächsten Tag bin ich bei einer großen Veranstaltung dabei, aber ich bleibe weiterhin beim geplanten Ziel, wieder zum Treffen zu kommen.

Schade, dass bei einigen Teilnehmern was dazwischen kommt.
Harald.


----------



## SoftMachine (19 September 2012)

hapr schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Ihr drei mir auch noch ein Schnitzel lasst ;-)
> *Am nächsten Tag bin ich bei einer großen Veranstaltung dabe*i, aber ich bleibe weiterhin beim geplanten Ziel, wieder zum Treffen zu kommen.
> 
> Schade, dass bei einigen Teilnehmern was dazwischen kommt.
> Harald.




Meinst du etwa den Frühschoppen zu dieser Veranstaltung ?  



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Anmerkung : Habe grade eine Info vom Runkelkrugwirt bekommen : *Zeitgleich mit uns feiert eine, vielen von uns bekannte Firma bzw. eine Zweigstelle , ihr Betriebsfest *.....



Gruss


----------



## hapr (20 September 2012)

Hallo SoftMachine,

nö, die ist es nicht. 
Hab mir auch noch nicht die Mühe gemacht, die entsprechende Firma zu ermitteln.
Die Veranstaltung am Folgetag ist eher privater Natur.

LG Harald.


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich seh schon kommen, ich werde die Schnitzelplatte mit LL und Tommi alleine essen, dabei bin ich auf Diät :sc1:



na, dann nehmen wir vorab halt nur eine kleine Pizza...

@Jabba + Lipperlandstern: Schade, aber wir denken an Euch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (26 September 2012)

Wer übernachtet denn noch im Brenner Hotel zwecks gemeinsamen Taxi zum Runkelkrug?


----------



## dalbi (26 September 2012)

Hi,

bei mir klappt es leider auch nicht.

@marlob trink nicht den ganzen Schnaps weg. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## marlob (28 September 2012)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir klappt es leider auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Wird nicht passieren, du trinkst ja leider nicht mit und Sonja ist auch nicht da die uns abfüllt


----------



## marlob (28 September 2012)

marlob schrieb:


> Wer übernachtet denn noch im Brenner Hotel zwecks gemeinsamen Taxi zum Runkelkrug?


Ich habe noch kurzfristig umgebucht und übernachte in einem anderen Hotel.
Da sich auch niemand gemeldet hat gehe ich davon aus das sonst niemand im Brenner übernachtet.

P.S.
Ich bin so ca. ab 20 Uhr im Runkelkrug


----------



## Tommi (28 September 2012)

So, ich fahre jetzt los, bis gleich!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (28 September 2012)

:sm24: Viel Spaß Euch allen. :sm24:


----------



## Tommi (29 September 2012)

Wieder zuhause!

Ein kleines feines Treffen dieses Mal.

Es war ein sehr netter Abend, ein paar Kollegen
mögen noch da sein...

Bis zum nächsten Jahr.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (29 September 2012)

Hat denn mittlerweile jemand was vom Helmut gehört? Hatte der Hausarrest;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 September 2012)

Nicht da ohne Abmeldung ????? Das gibt Forumskeile !!!!!!


----------



## hapr (30 September 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt komme ich auch mal wieder dazu, mich zu melden. Im Grunde genommen, wurde schon alles gesagt. Die Nachbarveranstaltung störte dieses mal nicht, und es war ein angenehmer Abend. Soweit mal wieder von mir.
Harald.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Stolz auf Euch. Ich komme grade aus dem Runkelkrug und offensichtlich hat keiner die Zeche geprellt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin Stolz auf Euch. Ich komme grade aus dem Runkelkrug und offensichtlich hat keiner die Zeche geprellt



Hast du wenigstens heute bezahlt oder bist bist noch auf der Flucht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens heute bezahlt oder bist bist noch auf der Flucht




Ich zahl da nur 1x im Monat


----------



## hapr (10 Oktober 2012)

Latürnich haben wir alle bezahlt. Wollen doch alle gerne wiederkommen.
Oder hast Du anderes erwartet.

Harald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich zahl da nur 1x im Monat



Gibt es den so große Bierdeckel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gibt es den so große Bierdeckel



Vielleicht hat Axel dort einen eigenen Tisch?


----------

